# Contemplation



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i think i can, i think i can, i think...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great photo Jon! He looks like he got all ready go to there and then got intimidated by the waves. 

Love the angle of this shot as well.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Is that where I think it is in Ventura? Don't say base LOL. I'm thinkin more past the pier? .
I wish I had waves like that in Malibu. But the only ones like that in Malibu are in like 3 spots and 2 of them get WAY to crowded to even enjoy it.
You should go take some pics of me surfin some time wth!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

damnit thats a nice wave! I need to go surfing!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I shot that yesterday at El Capitan point in SB, a spot that rarely breaks like this. It was epic!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a great shot. Like the composition: how you filled/ blurred the foreground. That wave looks intimidating.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

He wants to jump in so bad, hehe.


Nice pic Jon.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Jon S. said:


> I shot that yesterday at El Capitan point in SB, a spot that rarely breaks like this. It was epic!


Yeah no kidding. I haven't seen it brake like that since at least 3 winters ago.
 to bad I wasn't there. Sigh..... Hopefully I'll get some good waves when I go up to northern cali this weekend. Ima go to some santa cruz spots possibly and definitely hit up seal beach.


----------

